# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  نرم افزار MySQL Workbench

## reza_web

سلام
من اين برنامه را از كجا بگيرم؟
ايا براي استفاده از ديتابيس كه روي اينترنت است از اين برنامه ميشه استفاده كرد كه راحتتر از phpmyadmin  باشه؟

سايت خود mysql  اين برنامه را داره ولي براي ما تحريم است.
كسي لينكي داره بده من دانلود كنم؟

----------


## tameshkz23

http://dl.dl30.ir/PC/2014/May/MySQL_...up_dl30.ir.zip

----------


## MOR_MS

سلام 
میشه *MySQL Workbench رو برای دانلود دوباره بزاری  لینک بالا کار نمیکنه
با تشکر*

----------


## golbafan

از سایت اصلی اش بگیر

https://www.mysql.com/products/workbench/

----------


## h_qorbani

پیشنهاد میکنم navicat for mysql رو هم امتحان کنید - من ازش خیلی راضی ام.

----------

